# Help to Student



## parminder (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,.My wife is a New Zealand citizen and she is living with me in Australia.I am on Nz family relationship visa 461 and going to start my bachelor of law degree from this July.Can my wife or me get any benefit from the Australia govt. regarding tax or any other benefit.Because i have paid fee as international student.But my wife has every right equal to permanent resident of Australia.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, whoever studies should be able to receive a tax deduction for expenses directly related to your study, providing they work in Australia in the same field as their study.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## parminder (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry i cant understand what u mean?I have one another question.Can i claim GST which i paid on my education fee as a international student.


----------



## Todd (May 14, 2013)

I think you get some concession for tax as you being a student over there but i don't about the claim


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

I understand what you mean. Actually, NZ citizens now do not have the right to access many of the Australian welfare and governmental support facilities and services. That changed a long time ago. If you're wife wants access to those government benefits, she will have to become a PR of Australia.


----------



## kanty25 (Nov 8, 2013)

Very informative discussion here. I am also a student. I want study loan to continue my study. Please guide me to get study loan.
Click Here


----------



## alllena679 (Nov 23, 2013)

I think you get some concession for tax .


----------



## smith1234 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi, 
I read your post. I think your post very well for every people and I have a small website. Through which you can learn English online. If you like it, please go to this site around once.
Thank


----------



## sumandeep (May 6, 2013)

hello to all, 
plzzzzzzzzz reply

My husband is on student visa in geelong,australia.he has taken 4 times student visa to change his course as well extend his stay in austalia from 2008 to 2013. but he has complted one advanced diploma in 2013.other courses he left incompleted.also during last visa a condition of " further stay limited" was imposed on his visa.

in 2013 ,we got married and his visa is going to expire in end of jan 2013.SO he want to take student visa again.
1) whether he will get visa easily(as many times visa has taken and also condition is there)
2) if no what other thing we can do to get visa and stay in australia
3) if yes, visa hecan get, then whether me as wife as dependent can be added to his visa.

Please replyyy.
We are in big trouble


----------

